# installing drivers on xp



## moop (Jul 17, 2005)

:4-dontkno i have a dell dimension 2400. i know nothing about computers, compared to all of you. i i got a new hard drive installed, and i've installed windows. i'm retarded and need to know how to install the drivers! a menu comes up with six options, but i don't know what any of them mean, and i just want my computer back! can someone help me? thanks! :4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Which drivers are you needing to install? What menu are you referring to? 

Click Here for the drivers for your system.


----------



## moop (Jul 17, 2005)

Geekgirl said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF
> 
> Which drivers are you needing to install? What menu are you referring to?
> 
> Click Here for the drivers for your system.


i have three discs that say drivers and utilities:
the first disc is for my all-in-one printer. 
the second one is for the v.9x 56k modem.
the third one is the one i'm trying to install. it has the device drivers, diagnostics and utlities, and computer documentation.
i put the disc in the cd-rom drive and it asks me if i want to boot from hard disk or boot from cd-rom and i pick cd-rom. after a couple seconds it says:
"installing drivers..."
and then the menu appears. 
the menu that appears has the following:
CHOICE ACTION
1. Run graphics Adapter Advanced Diagnostics
2. Run the 32 Bit Dell Diagnostics
3. Run the 3com Nic Configuration Utility/Diagnostics
4. Create SATA RAID driver diskette
5. Exit to DOS
6. Reboot the system

YOUR CHOICE :[1,2,3,4,5,6,Q]?

that's exactly what the menu says. do i install them one by one? do i install only some of them??? what do they mean? :4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I dont think you want to boot from the cd. Boot to Windows then place the cd in the rom while it is booted. It should autorun and give you choice to install device drivers. 
When you have successfully installed those reboot. Right click My Computer and go to Device Manager. Look for anything with a yellow? or !
If the modem has a yellow ? highlight it and click properties, update driver. When it asks you where to get the driver file place the modem cd in the cdrom and point it to that drive letter.


----------



## moop (Jul 17, 2005)

Geekgirl said:


> I dont think you want to boot from the cd. Boot to Windows then place the cd in the rom while it is booted. It should autorun and give you choice to install device drivers.
> When you have successfully installed those reboot. Right click My Computer and go to Device Manager. Look for anything with a yellow? or !
> If the modem has a yellow ? highlight it and click properties, update driver. When it asks you where to get the driver file place the modem cd in the cdrom and point it to that drive letter.


okay... i got the drivers installed ( i figured out how to by accident! i don't know why dell just didn't tell me that over the phone...). so everything was fine until i get to the part where i need to install my cable modem driver. i already have the antenna in the back plugged in, since it's what i was using with the old hard drive. the drive and the antenna are from Netgear. i put the disc in to install it, it begins to install and then a window pops up saying it's not windows logo tested and that i should be very cautious when installing it. a card CAME WITH the netgear that said to click "continue anyway" instead of "stop installation" because it was guaranteed compatible with windows xp. so i click "continue anyway" and it makes the shut down noise and then goes to the blue screen of death and says "BAD_POOL_HEADER". and i rebooted and it booted fine. it even had the little computer signal icon in the tray showing me i had a good signal, so it looked like it installed. but then right after it boots up it shuts down and goes to the stupid blue screen WHAT DO I DO NOW???? i'm getting increasingly frustrated. do i call dell? do i call netgear? do you guys know how to fix it?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Boot the system into Safe Mode (By repeatedly tapping the F8 key until the menu appears ) and uninstall the driver for the modem. See if it becomes stable again.


----------



## moop (Jul 17, 2005)

Geekgirl said:


> Boot the system into Safe Mode (By repeatedly tapping the F8 key until the menu appears ) and uninstall the driver for the modem. See if it becomes stable again.


i didn't install the modem...i just installed what was on the resource cd. the modem is a different disk. or do you mean for netgear? if it works, how can i reinstall netgear so it won't do that?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

> so everything was fine until i get to the part where i need to install my cable modem driver.


Boot the system into Safe Mode (By repeatedly tapping the F8 key until the menu appears ) and uninstall the driver for the cable modem. See if it becomes stable again. Do a serach on Google for xp drivers for the cable modem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Explain your network setup. Do you have an ethernet or usb modem? Do you have a router?


----------

